# Opinions or experience with AquaBiotic Botanical ?



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Monrankim said:


> I was at my LFS the other day and I was given a new product to try. Some of the things it promises seem tempting to try. I don't understand how it could reduce nitrates or if I would even want it to though. Opinions or experience with this product?
> 
> Sent from my Z813 using Tapatalk


Probably much like Prime, it changes ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, etc. to a less-toxic form (my interpretation of relatively non-toxic). From what I understand, things like ammonium can still show up on certain test kits, and it can still be consumed by beneficial bacteria. I'm not sure about Phosphates (which you want some of in a planted tank). 

I hated chemistry, but I'm starting to wish I had paid more attention now... Personally, I'd rather do water changes than rely on chemicals to "clean" my tank for me


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

I am curious as to what kind of bacteria you would be introducing into your tank. I can't imagine it being the kind already established in the nitrogen cycle. Unless it's the chemicals doing all the work, like you said about Prime. 

Sent from my Z813 using Tapatalk


----------

